# Glue Guns



## xiphidius (21 Jan 2017)

Do any of the forum use these for mounting and fixing purposes and if so which one are you using
I may invest in one for the future...Screwfix have a nice Bosch model with great reviews at the moment 
Any feedback on this..I suppose it would come in handy for various jobs also.
Also any experiences with the bond strength of the glue would be advantageous to know.
Regards
C


----------



## sunnybob (21 Jan 2017)

I use a glue gun a lot. When holding small pieces (up to a foot square) on the router sled base while thicknessing them.
My daughter gave me it. its a dirt cheap no name hobby thing that uses 7 mm sticks.

Surprisingly strong if applied very hot. I apply it just as its melting and then after use it can be picked off with a small scraper or even a fingernail. If applied very hot then its a pick and sand job to remove everything.
Have not used it for final glue up though.


----------



## novocaine (21 Jan 2017)

Buy a heat gun bob even a hair dryer will do. Warm it up and it will come off easy.

Ive got a couple. A cheapy 7mm that gets used occasionally and a 10mm lidl jobby. 

They do different glues, some are stronger than others. I use mine with high heat strong hold stuff. Great for lots if jobs. Yes get one. Don't worry about naned brand, they are pretty much the same unless you spend money for duel heat.


----------



## scrimper (21 Jan 2017)

I find glue guns very useful for lot's of things but not for general woodwork.

The Range sell a decent one at £11.99, it comes with a mounting base and the gun when hot can be lifted off and used cordless or you can plug the lead in and use it as any normal glue gun. 

https://www.therange.co.uk/decorating/a ... gun#804093 it uses standard 11mm type sticks, I buy mine from ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/11-11-2-12mm- ... QA2LUaOYKQ These sticks surprisingly are British made!


----------



## xiphidius (21 Jan 2017)

Liking the consumable glue prices there on the Bay of Fleas...scrimper...thanks for that

It never ceases to amaze me on this forum that on each thread there is always that little gem of information of complete relevance


----------



## novocaine (21 Jan 2017)

Only real thing ive used it for is gluing in dividers inside a box. The rest of the time it's as bob does, quick secure things for planeing and the like.

Oh and mt apologies its an 11mm not a 10. Not bought glue for it in a while.


----------



## scrimper (21 Jan 2017)

Regarding hot melt guns, I use mine for lots of things, for example making a dust extractor box that needs to be airtight, I run a bead of hot melt glue around the seams which makes a decent seal, I also use mine for sticking fabric or sticking stuff together while the main adhesive sets. My grandchildren use them to make wooden 'artefacts' so that they can build things quickly instead of waiting hours for PVA to set.

IMHO the hot melt gun is an underrated but very useful tool that has so many uses but not much use for normal woodworking.


----------



## scrimper (21 Jan 2017)

Can I just say that the glue sticks do vary even within the same supposed size. For general use there are basically 2 sizes, 7mm for small guns TBH I don't find the small ones of much use but they may be OK for small model-making?
The other size is 11mm but beware they do vary even when listed as 11mm, Some I purchased were that little bit too small and the 'plunger' in the gun did not force them through as good as it should. The 'Fleabay 'link I give above in an earlier post sell them as 11mm 11.2mm and 12mm, so I ordered the 11.2mm ones and find they are a better fit for the guns. (The 11mm ones that were a little loose did not come from the company I mention)

I have no connection with the company who sell these sticks on Fleabay, I was attracted to them rather than others because they are a company who specialise in hot melt products and they make all their adhesive themselves in the UK, which is a bonus to me. (FWIW They service was very quick and efficient)


----------

